Ask HN: Startup employees, what was your exit event like? - askafriend
======
singingfish
They tried to fire me - actually in a rather underhand cowboy manner that I
was quite unhappy with for some time after. I gently let them know that they'd
actually made me redundant and I allowed them to negotiate a smaller payment
than the statutory requirement as a gesture of goodwill. I had another offer
with in an hour. I threw the (still worthless some years later) equity away
for tax reasons.

------
xenospn
Very straightforward - the founders were good people; I was not diluted at all
throughout our entire 7 year run (I was employee < 10). We were also acquired
by a huge scandinavian company which helped avoid icky shenanigans usually
pulled by US companies.

